# 1987 Toro 521



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Heres my new backup & transport machine. Got it for $75. Needs carb work. Planning a Predator repower & changing the tires from the hard plastics to a pneumatic


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice one storm. I would run the Tecumseh until it stopped working, put the predator motor on the shelf for now. as for the tires the 521's with pneumatic tires have a rim with a larger diameter axle than the 521's with hard rubber tires


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Just waiting on a new carb. For $21.99 with free shipping I can get a brand new carb. I think that's a better option then a rebuild kit. I do have the powermore engine from my TB storm 2410 that still works. I was thinking of using that to repower my machine. I had two tecumsehs previously and both of them seized on me. First one I had was a 2 cycle that starting racing and wouldn't shut down. Second engine I had blew a rod. Was using the machine when I heard a loud ringing sound. I took off the piston cap and was able to push the piston back down the sleeve. It also needs a new primer tube as the one on the machine was burnt.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a bad carb on my 521E and got a new carb for less than $25. I haven't had any problems with the Tecumseh on it and the 521E has become my new favorite snowblower. i'll be putting new belts on it some time this week


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm going to do a new carb,spark plug,& belts. Its in really good shape for a 27 yr old machine. Very little rust and paint missing. Not a bad find on cl. Just need to get it running before winter


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I did the carb, sparkin' bolt, and an oil change last year. i'll do another oil change and the belts this year, oh I lubed it up last year too


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I always do an oil change at the beginning of the season. The 521 is a second machine for me. But it will get the same attention and service my TB storm 2410 gets


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well I repowered my machine today with a predator 212cc engine. It was a direct bolt down. The shaft of the original Tecumseh engine is 3/4. So I moved the original pulley and belts over to the predator. Will post pictures soon


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Had to move the chute crank out to fit around the engines valve cover. Can't wait to use it


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Storms got the bug.
Way to go.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Just need to figure a way to wire the original Toro on/off switch to the engine. All ready for winter


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I see the top deflector is missing from your chute.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mounted it after I took the pic. It's ready to run. Just need the white stuff


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

That looks to be in awesome condition! I bet the repower will breathe new life into it. I picked up a 1988 Toro 624 locally to fix up. The H60 Tecumseh ran but it had carb issues and the recoil mechanism broke. I decided to repower it with a 7hp Briggs 206cc OHV engine, and am waiting on the 3/4" to 1" adapter sleeve I ordered.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

The machine is in excellent condition for a 27 yr old machine. It does have some rust spots and peeling paint. But its very solid for its age. Not a bad find for $75 on craigslist


----------



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice. Looks like a clean install. What did you use to extend the chute control out?


----------

